# bobcat operator pay



## jeff113113 (Feb 4, 2010)

How much should someone get paid to operate a bobcat?


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

depends on the skill, but 30 is fair for snow work.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

30 seem like plenty to operate a skid steer that they don't own


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

$30 seems high but top operator skills are priceless.
I pay $18-$24 jmo


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on skill level. Like BlackIrish said a good operator is priceless. Around here for snow removal someone with little experience would start around $15-18. For a very good operator i have seen up to $26.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

My first year guy is at $15. My fourth year guy that needs absolutely no supervision or direction gets $25. He has never asked for a raise but if he did, he would get it.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

15 to 25 depending on exp, 30s alot


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

30 is high for us. Its 15 for beginner and up to around 25. I could go 30 in some situations.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I know a big company around here that pays guys to run wheel loaders $12/hr!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Advantage;986969 said:


> I know a big company around here that pays guys to run wheel loaders $12/hr!


i guess if people need the money theyll work for that amount... seems awful low to be out in the cold all day


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

NW Snow Removal;986177 said:


> depends on the skill, but 30 is fair for snow work.


Agreed--in Chicagoland, a top-notch "point and shoot" SS operator is worth $30. Entry level "go play in the salt pile" guys are worth $18-20, with average skill coming in between.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't pay an operator for a bobcat. When the bobcat gets ran I do it myself. I really had not thought about this question. I would think that $30 per hour would be on the low side for a good operator for snow. There are very few people that really know how to run a bobcat properly in our area, at least that I have seen. I will be interested to see what the guys that pay their workers $25 per hour for sidewalks pay for a good bobcat operator.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i pay my sidewalks guys more than bobcat operator cause their in heated cab and its easy. The sidewalks guys are out in the cold and doing alot of work. I can find operators all day long but a good shovel guys is one you want to keep


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You pay? I've been doing it for free it's so fun.....

Like driveway prices, very localized. Around here you would have a line a mile long at $30. Some of those guys would be in suits and ties.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$30 is too high for someone driving your equip
$15 would make alot of people happy here


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

We have our own bobcat I either operate it or run the dmax another guy will run it sometimes and im not gonna lie he is alot faster than me im good but he is an excavator with a skid in the summer so... I quit.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I pay my best guy $30 a hour for driving my pick-up. Over payed? Yes, but he is very realiable and I don't have to go back and check the lots out. My favorite thing is he doesn't beat on the equipment and still gets the work done in a timely fashion!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

15/hr around here would get you a caged monkey. 25-30/hr is the norm. Same price for someone to run a pick-up


----------



## dfrench (Jan 31, 2010)

i think i should come out to chicago for the winter and work for pushin2please


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I think 2COR has extended skills of Bobcat training! You should see him operate them skidders on a job site....:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those videos were supposed to be destroyed. Damn Internet. Damn Al Gore for inventing the internet :angry:


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha thats some funny sh!t


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

This thread is making feel very under paid, I only get 12/hr for running a truck (granted I'm still in college so $12/hr to sit in a warm truck isn't a big deal for me!!) but maybe it's just normal for SS operators to get so much more??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I think more info is needed. Is there standby pay? Monthly? Guarantee of hours?

Hourly doesn't mean much when there are hardly any hours.


----------

